#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: ریست شدن پی در پی مودم تی پی لینک مدل 8961 دوانتنه

## pcapadana

با سلام خدمت دوستان
یه مودم 8961 تی پی لینک دارم همش هی ریستارت میشه میخواستم اپدیتش کنم ولی هر کاری که میکنم داخل صفحه تنظیمات هم نمیره یعنی در کل وقتی کابل شبکه بهش وصل میکنم توی ویندوز سون روی ایکون مانیتور همش در حال لود کردنه و وصل به مودم نمیشه 
میخواستم از دوستان میتونه کمکم کنه یا راه حلی هم داره که درست بشه.

----------

*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز فکر می کنم مشکل شما سخت افزاری هست و باید در بخش تعمیرات سخت افزاری مودم مطرح می کردید. یکبار مودم رو از طریق کلید پشت دستگاه ریست کارخانه کنید و تنظیمات کارت شبکه خود را نیز چک کنید که IP نداده باشید و هیچ نرم افزار فیلتــرشکن و یا پروکســـی نیز اجرا نباشد سپس از داخل cmd باید IP مودم را ping کنید اگر ping داشت سپس از طریق مرورگر وارد شوید اگر وارد شد که هیچ اگر نشد مودم ایراد سخت افزاری دارد و باید در بخش سخت  افزار مطرح کنید
موفق باشید

----------

*hanirayan*,*mohamad1357*,*NPTiak*,*pcapadana*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## hanirayan

دوست عزیز 

شما فرمایشات استاد عزیز آقای نکویی رو انجام بدید اگه مشکل پابرجا بود باید ای سی مودم رو فلش کنید 

موفق باشید

----------

*pcapadana*

----------


## pcapadana

سلام دوست عزیز تمام کارهایی که آقای نکویی گفته بود رو انجام دادم ولی نمیشه 
اول که اصلا کارت شبکه سیستم شناسایی نمیکنه فکر کنم باید ای سی رو فلش کنم 
ممنون میشم طریقه فلش کردن رو بگین

----------


## hanirayan

دوست عزیز یه ای سی 8 پایه هست که باید برای فلش کردنش از  پروگرامر استفاده کنید

----------

*pcapadana*,*Uranus7905*

----------


## pcapadana

خوب این پروگرامر رو از کجا تهیه کنم میشه اصلا یا نه باید بدم جایی برام بزنم

----------


## hanirayan

دوست عزیز اگه شما تعمیر کار هستید پروگرامر نیازتون هست در غیر اینصورت برید به مراکز تعمیر که براتون پروگرام کنند

----------

*pcapadana*,*Uranus7905*

----------


## mohsen++

سلام 
گاهی اوقات بدلیل خرابی تغذیه ( تغذیه های سویچ مد ) یا خرابی خازنهای الکترولیت داخل مودم ، مودم خود بخود ریست میشه اگه مودموتون چند سال از عمرش میگذره و دائم به برق بوده این مورد رو هم مد نظر داشته باشین

----------


## alistarsat

سلام فایل فلش این مدل رو می خواستم
8961

----------

*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## nekanews

سلام دوست عزیز 
نمیدونم چرا تمام دوستان سریع به فکر پروگرام آیسی فلش میوفتن!!!
دوست عزیز شما 1 عکس از برد بزار تا بشه بیشتر راهنمایی کرد

----------

*SkyCity*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## فاطمیه

دوست عزیز اگر باز نکردی بفرست گارانتی 3 سال گارانتی داره

----------

*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

> سلام فایل فلش این مدل رو می خواستم
> 8961


*سلام
دوست گرامی لطفا برای درخواست خود صفحه جدید باز کنید
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk36678-2/
*

----------

*nekanews*

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> نمیدونم چرا تمام دوستان سریع به فکر پروگرام آیسی فلش میوفتن!!!
> دوست عزیز شما 1 عکس از برد بزار تا بشه بیشتر راهنمایی کرد


*  دوست گرامی سلام
بنظر شما بهتر نیست قبل از اینکه قطعات برد رو دستکاری کنیم اول بفکر پروگرامش باشیم*.

----------

*nekanews*

----------


## alistarsat

سلام مشکل من فقط چراغ پاور روشنه بردم پیشه فلش کنه گفت فایلت فرق میکنه راهنمای کنین

----------

*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

> سلام مشکل من فقط چراغ پاور روشنه بردم پیشه فلش کنه گفت فایلت فرق میکنه راهنمای کنین


*جناب برای بار دوم - پست نزارید داخل پیج دیگران(برای مشکل خود)
تاپیک مجزا بزنید یا صفحه جدید باز کنید.
قانون سایت را رعایت کنید
*

----------

*nekanews*

----------

